# How to replace front marker lights?



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

One of the side marker lights on the front bumper is out on my 04 goat, how do I go about replacing the bulb?

One of the fog lights is out also, how do I do that one?

Thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I know the marker is easily reached from underneath the bumper, I suspect the fog would be fairly easy as well.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

They are both easily accesable from under the car just a half twist out and in. If the car is stock height should be fairly easy to get under there without having to jack the car up.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, guys.


----------

